
Bullshit hunting: Digital (and digitalization) - liveweird
https://no-kill-switch.ghost.io/bullshit-hunting-digital-and-digitalization/
======
coldtea
> TL;DR - the word "digital" became a real catch-all in 2016

No, it really didn't. The author might have found it in a few announcements
and marketing blurb but it was in no way prevalent (and in no way did it
peaked in 2016).

